# Area 51 Supercharger



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forced induction parts of an engine. Anyway I was looking through an old import magazine and found a supercharger for the new Spec V's made by Area 51. I was wondering if it is out on the market yet. And also the cost? And my last question is, can you just bolt on a supercharger and not change any internals on the motor if you run a low boost, (5.5). All suggestions and info is greatly appreciated. Thanx.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

scroll down to see the Spec V's article...This is what I was talking about.
Here is the web site
http://www.turbomagazine.com/tech/0210tur_bolton1/index.htmlout.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they aren't producing it, they said the engine isn't strong enough to be reliable without internal mods, blah blah blah. That must be an old article.

In my opinion, they hyped it up a ton before they even finished it, and now they do this, no matter how reputable they are, it makes them look bad to do that.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for the input..That really sucks they are producing it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

That car was for show.... We tried several times to get info on the specs on the car for NPM and they were evasive about it everytime.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

myoung said:


> *That car was for show.... *


yep, they probably had no intentions of producing it, they just wanted to get their name out.

I think they made a bad name for themselves with that crap, at least in my eyes.


----------

